# Fan replacement for insert blower - old Lopi



## jupitermollia (Jan 18, 2010)

Hi - first timer here with a question as to where I can purchase replacement fans for my Lopi blower.  The insert is perhaps one of Lopi's first - an "X" I believe...motor works fine and housing is no problem.  My roommate tried to "fix" the shrieking that the fans made (bushings were worn out) and forcefully pulled one of the two fans (they lay end to end and horizontally) out of the unit.  Now it is mishapen and not usuable.  I know I can call Travis Industries but if they're anything like a nearby Lopi dealer...they'll want to sell me a whole new unit for more than I need to spend.  A friend was helping me research the deal and has the blower in her posession.  I should have by tomorrow - couldn't find any model or part #'s though.  My dad remembers purchasing it from a Lopi dealer who is no longer in business about 3 years after he installed the insert.  I blew through a cord of wood in 4 weeks trying to overcompensate - finally figured out that I needed to place a fan facing the stove to force the air back in and up so it could come back out heated.  Much better but I need to get the blower fixed.  I've been without since early December.  Any suggestions or help would be most appreciated.


----------



## gawebster (Jan 18, 2010)

Go to:

http://www.lopistoves.com 

and use the dealer locator to find your local dealer.

They can order up a fan for you.

Gary Webster


----------



## tickbitty (Jan 18, 2010)

If you just have a fan that's out, I imagine you can take the thing apart and see what kind of fan is in there.  You may be able to get a replacement fan for it online or something. 
I looked at a fairly trashed model X Lopi here locally a while back, the blower was fine but the stove looked pretty bad.  Too bad you aren't local here you could probably get the blower from the guy, if I still had his # I would send it.
Or Maybe you could find another stove on CL or something and talk them out of the blower somehow?
(This dude wants a small fortune for an old stove, but he does say he would sell the blower separately http://sfbay.craigslist.org/eby/hsh/1557945230.html )
(or here's another one selling it WITH, but maybe? http://sfbay.craigslist.org/eby/hsh/1557206806.html)


----------

